# Sage DTP retainer wire Spring for basket question



## Marten (Apr 30, 2020)

Just bought a Sage DTP so very much a newbie. My basket is very difficult to remove from the portafilter (I weigh the coffee in the basket removed from the portafilter on my scales is the only way I can accurately weigh the coffee). My question.....can I use the DTP without the spring there thus allowing me to remove basket, weigh and fill the basket each time a lot easier? Must the spring be present when extracting and in use?

Thanks in advance! 
Marten


----------

